

Tagging HN posts - #c22XGPpkLvs2vhop - zupa-hu

I&#x27;m just curious if it works to link to a HN post via searching for a tag in it&#x27;s title instead of it directly - as you may know such upvotes are ignored.<p>Testcases. I expect both to work. Let&#x27;s see.<p>With hashmark
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;search#request&#x2F;all&amp;q=%23c22XGPpkLvs2vhop<p>Without hashmark
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;search#request&#x2F;all&amp;q=c22XGPpkLvs2vhop
======
zupa-hu
Should you be curious, they both work 2 hours later, and the hashmark is not
highlighted on the search results page.

------
zupa-hu
Not working yet. Might need some time as the index may be updated every once
in a while.

